# Is this normal?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

So Solly is going to be 3 weeks old tomorrow, and she is doing that crazy spastic popcorn hopping thing, which I know is normal. It seems like both Solly's mom and aunt are re-visiting the hopper stage too, though. They are doing the same spazzy popcorn hopping that Solly is! Both mom and auntie started doing this today (same day Solly started) and I was wondering if this is kind of normal, like a hopper sympathy syndrome (ha.) or something. Or is this a completely unrelated health problem? Should I be worried?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I wouldn't be worried, no, but I would treat them for mites


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

They're not scratching at all and they aren't losing fur like last time I treated them for mites. I don't really think that's the problem, but I'll sprinkle in some powder just in case. My jui-jitzu instructor is a vet. It's a good thing she's my friend because she gave me this great powder for mites. you sprinkle some in the bedding and they're gone. I think I have some left in the basement.


----------

